# Intake Gasket Install



## Ultraone (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a vibration when idling. The dealer today informed me that this was a result of a leaking intake gasket. I have removed the fuel rail etc., and have only two bolts left that I have no idea how to get a wrench on them. They are at the bottom to the intake and while I can see them, they are obstructed by a rail of some sort. Must be a trick to it. I really don't want to pay the dealer $571.00 to install a $5.99 part. If anyone has done this before, I really would appreciate some help with this one.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Ultraone said:


> I have a vibration when idling. The dealer today informed me that this was a result of a leaking intake gasket. I have removed the fuel rail etc., and have only two bolts left that I have no idea how to get a wrench on them. They are at the bottom to the intake and while I can see them, they are obstructed by a rail of some sort. Must be a trick to it. I really don't want to pay the dealer $571.00 to install a $5.99 part. If anyone has done this before, I really would appreciate some help with this one.


man, you picked one of the harder jobs on this car... you need monkey dexterity and a short style wrench. its hard enough OUT of the engine bay to change out the intake manifold, i wouldnt even want to do it in the engine bay. get yourself a short wrench and maybe even a shallow socket with a universal joint on it. they are a pain but you can do it. just make sure you clean all the mating surfaces very well or youll be doing this job again. also, take the time to replace the pcv valve while you have access to it. youll thank me later. also, take the time to replace any and all hoses that are usually obscured by the intake manifold. again, youll thank me later.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> man, you picked one of the harder jobs on this car... you need monkey dexterity and a short style wrench. its hard enough OUT of the engine bay to change out the intake manifold, i wouldnt even want to do it in the engine bay. get yourself a short wrench and maybe even a shallow socket with a universal joint on it. they are a pain but you can do it. just make sure you clean all the mating surfaces very well or youll be doing this job again. also, take the time to replace the pcv valve while you have access to it. youll thank me later. also, take the time to replace any and all hoses that are usually obscured by the intake manifold. again, youll thank me later.


I agree completely and entirely with all of this. Getting the intake manifold off is insane. On my old KA24E, I got really pissed off, and since it was a junk motor anyways, removed the intake manifold with a 20 pound sledge. Don't do this though. A short, bent dog bone wrench should be able to turn them.


----------

